# Fort Independence and Castle Island Boston



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

This famous star fort caught my attention because it is not symmetrical, its BENT.
Why would the US Military bend a fort? Too boring otherwise? Confuse the enemy?
Is it just to follow the high ground topography? Maybe.
It has a super-cute mini star fort too. So sweet!
Forts that are asymmetrical weird shapes are smoking guns in my opinion. Whoever originally built this had a good tech reason for bending it.
Its located on Castle Island. Boston, Mass.
Pleasure bay sure is interesting.
And of course we have an obelisk at the fort. Hey, why not? How else are we going to transmit that free energy to Boston proper?


​
Then we have this mystery island, also named "Castle Island Boston."
I could not find it anywhere near Boston. Or anywhere else.
Anyone recognize it? It may have been mislabeled.
Can you say American Tartarian WOW?



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-02-21 18:44:31Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> it is not symmetrical, its BENT


It looks less bent and almost symmetrical if you see it with the corner pointing to the parking area, on top. You have to rotate and find the axis of symmetry


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-21 18:48:41Reaction Score: 1


Still bent I believe.
Militaries the world over build things simple, square, and symmetrical.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 18:50:37Reaction Score: 0


Get bent!
Just the sidewalks look it. That way peeps can get closer without stepping off the path and touching anything.
Definitely looks accessible though. Anyone nearby?...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 18:54:48Reaction Score: 2




JWW427 said:


> Then we have this mystery island, also named "Castle Island Boston."


Tineye to the rescue tada!!
Its German Das Schweriner Schloss – Neuschwanstein in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern | Hamburg Tourismus


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-02-21 18:56:08Reaction Score: 2


Schwerin Castle, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 18:59:16Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> This famous star fort caught my attention because it is not symmetrical, its BENT.


Walkway is the walls are not.
Yet more 'from the air' shots. None from inside the things, why the dearth of interior imagery?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 19:00:16Reaction Score: 0


Fluid intelligence.
Field trip time! I'll drive the bus, you take the pictures!
Not to Deutschland. But maybe...


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-21 19:15:08Reaction Score: 0


Yes definitely bent, but it also still looks to be in proportion, i have seen this(will try to get an example) where one leg/arm is at an observably obtuse angle, at first guess this would have to have a topographical explanation but there are no rules yet!

Great pics from fort independance, this is what we get now(took a little while to spot the little one).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-21 19:22:58Reaction Score: 0


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-21 19:57:49Reaction Score: 1


The German castle is off the hook wild.
Did Barbie Doll the princess live there?




Looks like it was originally a star fort in 1617:






Nearby on Lake Schwerin are some anomalies.
Like these geometrical ponds we see all over the world.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-21 20:53:56Reaction Score: 1


Magazine Fort - Wikipedia

And this one


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 21:44:35Reaction Score: 0


Telluric forces. Tripping the light fandango. Mandingo. Manischewitz.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-21 22:15:11Reaction Score: 0


That Portugal fort is so weird even the star civilization engineers laughed at it when it was done!
Probably worked exceptionally well though.
Looks like a lightning bolt.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 22:49:28Reaction Score: 1


It's F**king Atlantis. PORTUGAL?! Really?!
That's where I want to see discharge signatures. Iberian Peninsula and NW Africa.
Richat could actually be an impact point of a VERY powerful weapon, that supposedly ran a mock and off balance. One that could penetrate force fields (wild speculation here) emanating from "star forts" and energy grid systems.
Just going really crazy with the speculation there. Look at the paintings...
I think all of our stories barely touch on what's gone down. It would probably blow our minds. The past is like our imagined future.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-22 01:30:32Reaction Score: 0


Has anyone thought of geothermal energy, some of them go deep enough!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-23 00:10:11Reaction Score: 1


The fort's interior.
They don't want people noticing details perhaps.
All forts are fairly simple inside, but have amazing brick and stonework.
I wonder what the echo is like?
Five bucks says if you took a very sensitive sound frequency detection instrument in there you would hear something wild.
Low frequency sounds that are inaudible to the human ear perhaps.
A big HUM.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-23 00:16:58Reaction Score: 0


There's all that mixed masonry again. Bricks, blocks and tackle.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-23 02:58:03Reaction Score: 0


I had another thought on star forts in general.
All the so-called gun ports in the casemate stone walls.
Why not shoot from higher elevation? Better range and accuracy.
I think these are ventilation ports. For air. Not for guns originally, just maybe.
Fort Monroe VA below. The ports here are facing inwards to the center of the fort.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-23 20:50:38Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> The fort's interior.


Cheers! At last some inside shots.
Other than it looking very strongly built and very well cared for nothing stands out as of evidence of anything. The rooms and corridors look just like the vaulted cellars under the office building at the shipyard save the fact that they were datk and dusty not clean and bright.
Still no sign of the elusive interior tech mountings, footings etc and as undateable from the inside as they are from the outside, sadly.


----------

